

I use the new mymail.my.com client.  - gr_gy

I wanna know how the programmers did some of this polish.
You can choose the attachment size when sending, e.g. when you send an email it gives you the choice of several sizes for your attachment.
Pull to refresh - if you drag the message list down, the arc indicator is drawn dynamically, depending on how the list has been pulled. 
How is this implemented?
======
LeoSolaris
Why would I need to choose an attachment size? What possible purpose would
that serve, other than to add random extra padding to fit a container?

That seems like really lazy coding to me. Just grab the file size when it's
attached if the program needs to know that for user reporting. Email in
general doesn't care what size the file is, though hosted services might care
a little since larger files means more bandwidth used.

Pull to refresh is nice for mobile. Most asynchronous applications use it by
now, though Android browsers seem to lack that. (I think I see a fun coding
project ahead!)

